# Stevefb



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Does anyone know any Italian people in the Algarve that I may speak to on the forum or through email?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't imagine you would find any on an English speaking forum. A few run restuarants ...

pai.pt - Restaurantes Italianos

Choose one and give them a call


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Good idea thanks


----------

